

105 Years in Jail for Posting a Link? - AsymetricCom
http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2013/09/barrett-brown-105-years-jail-posting-link

======
prawn
Relevant:

Crime: Whale Sushi. Sentence: ELEVENTY MILLION YEARS.
[http://www.popehat.com/2013/02/05/crime-whale-sushi-
sentence...](http://www.popehat.com/2013/02/05/crime-whale-sushi-sentence-
eleventy-million-years/)

~~~
nsmartt
While it's true that there's no guarantee Brown will get the maximum sentence,
it's also true that he's publicly threatened the FBI and has made high-profile
enemies.

------
ChrisAntaki
He was directly exposing some powerful people. Much like Michael Hastings.

------
AsymetricCom
specifically, the link was to an archive of the Stratfor leaks.

